# Trouble with pppoe (AC-System-Error)

## digitalenemy

Hi,

i just want to make my gentoo router connected via rp-pppoe and adsl. wouldn't be that problem, i thought, even if i had one ~ 1 year ago. but it's really sticking me up, i try this since a month. It's nothing special, I really really dunno where it could hang?

I tried really a lot, changing the nic, switching to kernel-mode pppoe, reinstalling the whole system.. nothing helped. 

The last thing i did was unmerging rp-pppoe, deleting /etc/ppp and going through the relevant parts of the 'home router guide'.

i'll post you the commands with its output, and the tcpdump cut's. 

potatoe linux # /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start

 * Starting adsl...

................TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 199:  9001 Terminated              $CONNECT "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1  [ !! ]

```
potatoe root # tcpdump

tcpdump: WARNING: eth0: no IPv4 address assigned

tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode

listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes

16:25:09.182729 PPPoE PADI [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x1A240000]

16:25:19.181141 PPPoE PADI [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x1A240000]

16:25:19.185130 PPPoE PADO [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x1A240000] [AC-Name "bsn.qsc"] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]

16:25:19.185235 PPPoE PADR [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x1A240000] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]

16:25:19.191416 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd26] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 1, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b389b81, length 18

16:25:21.203287 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd26] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 2, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b389b81, length 18

16:25:24.184381 PPPoE PADR [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x1A240000] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]

16:25:25.235754 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd26] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 4, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b389b81, length 18

16:25:29.268515 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd26] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 6, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b389b81, length 18

16:25:31.284455 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd26] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 7, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b389b81, length 18

16:25:34.182848 PPPoE PADR [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x1A240000] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]

16:25:39.350504 PPPoE PADT [ses 0xcd26] [EOL]
```

potatoe linux # pppoe -I eth0 -A

Access-Concentrator: bsn.qsc

Got a cookie: 2b 7e d7 67 e3 41 83 b9 c9 63 3b 83 f4 7c d2 b4

AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:0b:60:a2:00:1c

--------------------------------------------------

```
16:25:51.743178 PPPoE PADI

16:25:56.742420 PPPoE PADI

16:26:01.741671 PPPoE PADI

16:26:01.745987 PPPoE PADO [Service-Name] [AC-Name "bsn.qsc"] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4] [EOL]
```

potatoe linux # pppoe -T20 -I eth0

~ÿ}#À!}!}#} }2}!}$}%Ô}#}$À#}%}&}+9¸ùa}9~~ÿ}#À!}!}&} }2}!}$}%Ô}#}$À#}%}&}+9¸ùRI~~

ÿ}#À!}!}(} }2}!}$}%Ô}#}$À#}%}&}+9¸ù}(©~~ÿ}#À!}!}*} }2}!}$}%Ô}#}$À#}%}&}+9¸ù}6~~ÿ

```
16:26:27.258781 PPPoE PADI

16:26:32.258019 PPPoE PADI

16:26:32.262444 PPPoE PADO [Service-Name] [AC-Name "bsn.qsc"] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4] [EOL]

16:26:32.262543 PPPoE PADR [Service-Name] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]

16:26:32.267365 PPPoE PADS [ses 0xcd2a] [Service-Name] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4] [EOL]

16:26:32.267884 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2a] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 1, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b39b8f9, length 18

16:26:36.283150 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2a] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 3, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b39b8f9, length 18

16:26:42.331861 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2a] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 6, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b39b8f9, length 18

16:26:46.364315 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2a] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 8, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b39b8f9, length 18

16:26:50.397089 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2a] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 10, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b39b8f9, length 18

16:26:52.413322 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2a] LCP, Term-Request (0x05), id 10

16:27:12.410008 PPPoE PADT [ses 0xcd2a] [Generic-Error "RP-PPPoE: Inactivity timeout"] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]
```

potatoe linux # /usr/sbin/pppoe -I eth0

~ÿ}#À!}!}"} }2}!}$}%Ô}#}$À#}%}&}+<¥æLý~~ÿ}#À!}!}#} }2}!}$}%Ô}#}$À#}%}&}+<¥æCí~~ÿ}#À!}!})} }2}!}$}%Ô}#}$À#}%}&}+<¥æ%M~~ÿ}#À!}!}*} }2}!}$}%Ô}#}$À#}%}&}+<¥æ4}]~~ÿ}#À!}%}*} }$~

```
16:29:43.989873 PPPoE PADI

16:29:43.993715 PPPoE PADO [Service-Name] [AC-Name "bsn.qsc"] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4] [EOL]

16:29:43.993919 PPPoE PADR [Service-Name] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]

16:29:43.999213 PPPoE PADS [ses 0xcd2d] [Service-Name] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4] [EOL]

16:29:43.999720 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2d] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 1, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b3ca5e6, length 18

16:29:45.998765 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2d] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 2, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b3ca5e6, length 18

16:29:48.015265 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2d] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 3, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b3ca5e6, length 18

16:30:00.112410 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2d] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 9, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b3ca5e6, length 18

16:30:02.144746 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2d] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 10, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b3ca5e6, length 18

16:30:04.144859 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd2d] LCP, Term-Request (0x05), id 10
```

/var/log/messages (first is from a normal /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start)

```
Feb 24 16:24:43 potatoe PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Feb 24 16:24:44 potatoe pppd[9086]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Feb 24 16:24:44 potatoe pppd[9086]: Using interface ppp0

Feb 24 16:24:44 potatoe pppd[9086]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Feb 24 16:24:45 potatoe pppd[9086]: Warning - secret file /etc/ppp/pap-secrets has world and/or group access

Feb 24 16:24:59 potatoe pppoe[9103]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Feb 24 16:24:59 potatoe pppoe[9103]: PADS: System-Error: AC: Cannot open PPPoE session.

Feb 24 16:24:59 potatoe pppd[9086]: Modem hangup

Feb 24 16:24:59 potatoe pppd[9086]: Connection terminated.

Feb 24 16:24:59 potatoe pppd[9086]: Exit.

Feb 24 16:24:59 potatoe adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Feb 24 16:25:03 potatoe sshd[9219]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.1.3 port 1156 ssh2

Feb 24 16:25:03 potatoe sshd(pam_unix)[9234]: session opened for user root by root(uid=0)

Feb 24 16:25:04 potatoe pppd[9238]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Feb 24 16:25:04 potatoe pppd[9238]: Using interface ppp0

Feb 24 16:25:04 potatoe pppd[9238]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Feb 24 16:25:05 potatoe pppd[9238]: Warning - secret file /etc/ppp/pap-secrets has world and/or group access

Feb 24 16:25:05 potatoe eth0: Setting promiscuous mode.

Feb 24 16:25:05 potatoe device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

Feb 24 16:25:35 potatoe pppd[9238]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Feb 24 16:25:35 potatoe pppd[9238]: Connection terminated.

Feb 24 16:25:51 potatoe eth0: Setting promiscuous mode.

Feb 24 16:25:59 potatoe pppoe[9242]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Feb 24 16:25:59 potatoe pppd[9238]: Exit.

Feb 24 16:26:27 potatoe eth0: Setting promiscuous mode.

Feb 24 16:26:32 potatoe pppoe[9343]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Feb 24 16:26:32 potatoe pppoe[9343]: PPP session is 52522

Feb 24 16:27:12 potatoe pppoe[9343]: Inactivity timeout... something wicked happened on session 52522

Feb 24 16:27:12 potatoe pppoe[9343]: Sent PADT

Feb 24 16:29:43 potatoe eth0: Setting promiscuous mode.

Feb 24 16:29:43 potatoe pppoe[9345]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Feb 24 16:29:44 potatoe pppoe[9345]: PPP session is 52525

Feb 24 16:30:01 potatoe /usr/sbin/cron[9347]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb 24 16:31:22 potatoe device eth0 left promiscuous mode

```

and here the pap-secrets file, i think pppoe.conf is irrelevant. but if you want it, i'll surely post it

potatoe linux # cat /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

```
# client        server  secret

"bla0815@qdsl.de" * "12345678"
```

as you see, provider is qsc germany. but once a day, it worked  :Rolling Eyes: 

oh and one thing, the first time i tried connecting via rp-pppoe, it fucking worked!!!!!!!!!! and never again...

thanks for your answers folks

edit: oh i forgot one thing, after founding a typo in the dsl-username *shame*, the dump shows following:

```
17:23:02.985702 PPPoE PADI [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x0B220000]

17:23:07.984906 PPPoE PADI [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x0B220000]

17:23:07.988898 PPPoE PADO [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x0B220000] [AC-Name "bsn.q

sc"] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]

17:23:07.989010 PPPoE PADR [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x0B220000] [AC-Cookie 0x2B

7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]

17:23:10.010061 PPPoE  [ses 0xcd79] LCP, Conf-Request (0x01), id 2, MRU  1492, Auth-Prot  PAP, Magic-Num  0x0b6d8574, l

ength 18

17:23:12.988137 PPPoE PADR [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x0B220000] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4]

17:23:12.992075 PPPoE PADS [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x0B220000] [AC-Cookie 0x2B7ED767E34183B9C9633B83F47CD2B4] [AC-Sys

tem-Error "AC: Cannot open PPPoE session."]

17:23:18.083251 PPPoE PADI [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x74220000]

17:23:23.082601 PPPoE PADI [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x74220000]

17:23:28.156410 PPPoE PADT [ses 0xcd79] [EOL]

17:23:38.154312 PPPoE PADI [Service-Name] [Host-Uniq 0x74220000]
```

----------

## egberts

Send your PCAP dump file to your ISP and tell them that their DSL concentrator (Redback or Copper Mountain) is croaking.

----------

